# The strongest body builder ever



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

I know body building is not about who is the stongest ? - but some of these guys could lift huge weights.

These guys deserve a mention:

Johnnie O Jackson

Ronnie Coleman

Franco Columbo

Kevin Levrone


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Vids man!

Kai Greene video recently put up where he benches 495 as well, strongg


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Dennis james also man, hees strong as hell!


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

That a wile nice ass in your avatar lol


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

StJocKIII said:


> Vids man!
> 
> Kai Greene video recently put up where he benches *495 *as well, strongg


Bertil Fox was doing 550 on the bench - years ago mate.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

When he was 18 as well I think!

Don't forget Dozza...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Eddie Elwood.

Tom Platz.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Nitrolen said:


> Bertil Fox was doing 550 on the bench - years ago mate.


Dropset starting at 495 pretty good to me bud,

6:40 in, awesome


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Some say Greg Kovacs...and if we're being technical, Glen Ross was once a competitive bodybuilder and he's got some pretty huge lifts


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/0RAWUsCayvA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/0RAWUsCayvA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Ronnie-squat:

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/Hxa_kj2aBCU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/Hxa_kj2aBCU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0


----------



## bigjers (Sep 15, 2008)

Roc shabaz not a huge guy i remember him in a felx mag while back arm curling 90pound db.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Some of kovac's supposed lifts...

Incline-bench(on Smith machine): press: 675lb x 6

Military press: 455lb x 6

Leg-press: 2000lb x 19

Bent-over barbell rows: 495lb x 6

Dumbbell curl (semi-strict): 120 x 10


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Yates was not all that strong at least the weights in his film were not out of the norm for a big guy in any way.

J. Jackson is not that strong plus his form is **** (was in the gym when he was training one time) his deadlift is decent but to be fair i have pulled close to that as a skinny teenager so its not that great LOL.

Coleman is strong but for his size he is not all that strong.

Bodybuilding is not about being strong its about have nice muscles end of story.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I believe franco columbo was meant to be lb for lb one of the strongest ever, also a did you know that, he is the berzerker at the start of the conan the barbarian film, the one stood on the rock.

Just a usless bit of info.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Con said:


> Yates was not all that strong at least the weights in his film were not out of the norm for a big guy in any way.
> 
> J. Jackson is not that strong plus his form is **** (was in the gym when he was training one time) his deadlift is decent but to be fair i have pulled close to that as a skinny teenager so its not that great LOL.
> 
> ...


I stated as such - in my first post Con.

Who would you state then - as the strongest body builder?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Nitrolen said:


> I stated as such - in my first post Con.
> 
> Who would you state then - as the strongest body builder?


No idea mate i would have to see them perform a 1 rep max of squat deadlift and bench press because that is the guideline i use for power.

However, there are numerous ways to gauge strength ie strongmen for instance or even body weight exercises. Those guys who can do upside down push ups in the play ground impressive me far more strength wise than most over sized pumped up bb's performing controlled moves within a gym. To be fair real strength is more akin to what strongmen do ie not in the gym lifting strange objects ext......


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Con said:


> No idea mate i would have to see them perform a 1 rep max of squat deadlift and bench press because that is the guideline i use for power.
> 
> However, there are numerous ways to gauge strength ie strongmen for instance or even body weight exercises. Those guys who can do upside down push ups in the play ground impressive me far more strength wise than most over sized pumped up bb's performing controlled moves within a gym. To be fair real strength is more akin to what strongmen do ie not in the gym lifting strange objects ext......


Kevin Levrone must be up there bro.

I saw a vid of him - doing 5- 20's a side - on the incline!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Nitrolen said:


> Kevin Levrone must be up there bro.
> 
> I saw a vid of him - doing 5- 20's a side - on the incline!


Yes mate....11 days out from the olympia as well that was.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Nitrolen said:


> Kevin Levrone must be up there bro.
> 
> I saw a vid of him - doing 5- 20's a side - on the incline!


Yeah that guy was a one off in every sense truly amazing!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Ditto - for the above remark's.


----------



## bigjers (Sep 15, 2008)

He arches his back on the incline press but fooking some pressing and 12 days out from the O some strength.YouTube - Kevin Levrone bfto 1998 part 1


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

TOM PLATZ had huge legs built on seriously heavy weights


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Con said:


> Yates was not all that strong at least the weights in his film were not out of the norm for a big guy in any way.
> 
> *J. Jackson is not that strong plus his form is **** (was in the gym when he was training one time) his deadlift is decent but to be fair i have pulled close to that as a skinny teenager so its not that great LOL.*
> 
> ...


Con

I spoke with Johnnie and he said you followed him into the changing rooms afterwards and asked him could you veet his legs.

Are you just being bitter becuase he turned you down? :tongue:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

what about eddie elwood?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

DaveI said:


> what about eddie elwood?


Post 7 Dave :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I remember this top amateur (Nick Casterton) who trained at Body Flex in Redditch when I was first starting out in erm... 1992 I think. He was so strong. 5 plates a side on smith machine behind the neck shoulder presses for instance. Insane. :thumb:


----------



## tomlet1 (Jan 18, 2009)

i read that chuck sipes was very strong, could bench 570, and that was in the 60's no where near the size of todays pro's


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

greg kovaks say's he's the strongest. but as con said it dont matter if your a bodybuilder


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Con said:


> No idea mate i would have to see them perform a 1 rep max of squat deadlift and bench press because that is the guideline i use for power.
> 
> However, there are numerous ways to gauge strength ie strongmen for instance or even body weight exercises. Those guys who can do upside down push ups in the play ground impressive me far more strength wise than most over sized pumped up bb's performing controlled moves within a gym. To be fair real strength is more akin to what strongmen do ie not in the gym lifting strange objects ext......


im still not convinced a 1 rm is really the true benchmark of strength. a 3rm or 5rm would be better in my opinion. you always get some tiny freak that can 1rm a crazy weight. but aint no skinny freak that can pull 800lbs 5times!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

If we're talking lb for lb then some of the women have to be in the running

Lohani Roche IFBB - female - 5ft 2

deads & squat bout 180kg - I'll get back with exact numbers lol

Oh yeah....and competed at under 55kg


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

what about mr rhul im sure on his video he states hes one of the strongest

i say that too mind lol


----------



## dreamon008 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Jón Páll Sigmarsson *won several Icelandic bodybuilding titles in the +90 kg class

He was Icelandic record holder in Bench Press and Squat and he was one of the world's best at deadlift.

He won Worlds Strongest Man title 7 times..


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> If we're talking lb for lb then some of the women have to be in the running
> 
> Lohani Roche IFBB - female - 5ft 2
> 
> ...


Squating 180kg at bodyweight anywhere near 55kg is insane!

I'll go for Tom Platz - especially for legs, 23reps of 227.5kg :cool2: check this vid;


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

coldo said:


> Squating 180kg at bodyweight anywhere near 55kg is insane!
> 
> I'll go for Tom Platz - especially for legs, 23reps of 227.5kg :cool2: check this vid;


Awesome. Look at the reps as well, ATG all the way. Amazing


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Marius has to be up there with them, if not the strongest


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Andy Bolton is the strongest ever.

World record squat, deadlift and total.

No-one else comes close!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Andy Bolton is the strongest ever.
> 
> World record squat, deadlift and total.
> 
> No-one else comes close!


Well he did once compete in bb i do believe so i suppose you could say e is the strongest person who has competed in bb ever

Bodybuilding has nothing to do with real strength imo because most of the moves are too constricted. The true strongest men are the guys who compete in worlds strongest man. Now that i have started training with the strongman equipment i can truly appreciate what these guys do. Lifting in a controlled gym evironment even for pling can not hold a candle to picking up massive oddly shaped objects and running around with them!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Con said:


> Well he did once compete in bb i do believe so i suppose you could say e is the strongest person who has competed in bb ever
> 
> Bodybuilding has nothing to do with real strength imo because most of the moves are too constricted. The true strongest men are the guys who compete in worlds strongest man. Now that i have started training with the strongman equipment i can truly appreciate what these guys do. Lifting in a controlled gym evironment even for pling can not hold a candle to picking up massive oddly shaped objects and running around with them!


Yeas he sure did. Someone posted a pic on PLUK a little while ago...

I'm not sure I agree. Both are strong, just in different ways. I agree strongman comps test more functional strength and movement but as you know the strongest strongmen cannot deadlift, squat or bench what the strongest PL'ers can.

M


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Con said:


> Well he did once compete in bb i do believe so i suppose you could say e is the strongest person who has competed in bb ever
> 
> Bodybuilding has nothing to do with real strength imo because most of the moves are too constricted. The true strongest men are the guys who compete in worlds strongest man. Now that i have started training with the strongman equipment i can truly appreciate what these guys do. Lifting in a controlled gym evironment even for pling can not hold a candle to picking up massive oddly shaped objects and running around with them!


This mean there might be a strongman comp on the horizon for you now con?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

eurgar said:


> This mean there might be a strongman comp on the horizon for you now con?


Maybe in two weeks if i feel good for it.

I know i will be raped in the stone event and the log lift, however, there are two deadlift events, one grip event and a chain drag....all of which i am decent at

About strongmen not doing well in the bench and squat well yeah i agree but in deadlift strongmen are right up there also in my opinion. Albeit they have slightly different lifting rules which are not as strict.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Ronnie had the most potential in his day


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Con said:


> Maybe in two weeks if i feel good for it.
> 
> I know i will be raped in the stone event and the log lift, however, there are two deadlift events, one grip event and a chain drag....all of which i am decent at
> 
> About strongmen not doing well in the bench and squat well yeah i agree but in deadlift strongmen are right up there also in my opinion. Albeit they have slightly different lifting rules which are not as strict.


Funny enough when I read your thread about quiting bb I was going to suggest to you then that it could be something you might enjoy doing.

I find that it is good for utilizing your strength and the cardio side of things makes you feel a bit healthier than bb or pling. which is what i thought made you lose interest in competing, from reading your posts anyway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

eurgar said:


> Funny enough when I read your thread about quiting bb I was going to suggest to you then that it could be something you might enjoy doing.
> 
> I find that it is good for utilizing your strength and the cardio side of things makes you feel a bit healthier than bb or pling. which is what i thought made you lose interest in competing, from reading your posts anyway.


  True mate.

Truth be told i dislike being heavier than 225lb or so and to do well at bb i would need to get a lot bigger than that. Pling i am not interested in any more because i hate the suits ( the stress you put on your body using such heavy weights with the assistance of the suit is brutal for you). Strong man in the under 105kg class could be a bit of fun at least until i find some thing new to do:thumbup1:


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

U105 is fast becoming the place to be.

There are so many strong lads doing this group now.

Paul Woods won an opens comp the other wk.

:rockon:


----------

